# Regulatory Compliance Category > BEE and Employment Equity Forum >  Mandatory Compliance  Section 51 of Promotion of Access to Information Act (PAIA)

## MadJan

"The PROMOTION OF ACCESS TO INFORMATION ACT (PAIA) was promulgated in February 2000, and whilst its implementation since has been only partial, it is required that all Company's, CCs, Body Corporates, Trusts, Partnerships, and Sole Proprietorships comply with the Act's requirements by 31st December 2011.

Companies are required to prepare and post their PAIA Manual (Section 51 Information Manual) to the National Human Rights Commission by 31st December 2011. Compliance is compulsory and in addition to the threat of fines and possible imprisonment, the ability for any entity to transact with both its existing as well as potential Customers can be prejudiced."
http://www.paiacompliance.co.za/index.html 

Thought that this would be of interest....once again, businesses have to fork out.............

----------


## Newretailer

I want to declare my information secret. Oh wait, only the government can do that.

Seriously, what is all this about?

----------


## Dave A

This Proatia Manual thread relates and is proving quite popular.

----------


## Newretailer

Thanks Dave. I have subsequently discovered that thread.

----------

